# Favorite Paph Group



## The Orchid Boy (May 3, 2013)

What is your favorite paph group? Why is it your favorite?

My favorite is the parvi group. Unlike some people who dislike these "toilette" paphs, I love them. I'm especially attracted to their round pouches and nice colors.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2013)

Parvi hybrids.


----------



## TDT (May 3, 2013)

I voted for parvis & hybrids - their leaf patterns, flower colors and big pouches appeal to me. And they grow well for me. My second choice is species from the Paphiopedilum Subgenus - fairrireanum, tigrinum (on my wish list).....


----------



## fbrem (May 3, 2013)

I had to go with the subgenus. I really like paphs like charlesworthii, henryanum, and those Tracey mentioned above. 

Forrest


----------



## Carkin (May 3, 2013)

Great poll, I have been curious about this too! Brachy comes in first place for me. I love their size, colour, shape, leaves...I even like their short stems!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2013)

My interest in multiflorals has been growing the last couple of years. Having a greenhouse helps with this addiction...


----------



## emydura (May 4, 2013)

Multi-florals first, daylight 2nd. A large multi in full flower has a WOW factor the others just can't match. Plus apart from some of the species in the Paphiopedilum group, I find the multi-florals to be the easiest and most robust growers.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 4, 2013)

Why isn't there an option for none of the above?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Why isn't there an option for none of the above?


Or all the above???


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 4, 2013)

I voted for parvi's, but I like all paphs and hybrids....except for maybe the cochlo's.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 5, 2013)

Oops, I forgot the cochlos. I thought I was forgeting something. I like the species but a lot of the hybrids between cochlos look too similar.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 5, 2013)

I voted for Parvis, but Cochlos might have gotten my vote if I had the choice. Grow like weeds and always in bloom, appealing traits even if they don't have the grace or drama of some other sections. 

And actually, if I could own just a few Paphs they would almost all be inter-sectional hybrids.


----------



## goldenrose (May 6, 2013)

It's a 4-way tie for me! As David said, the multis have a WOW factor but hangi & it's hybrids could start givin' them a run for their money! The brachys are nice compact plants that have a charm & usually have a pretty decent size flower considering the size of the plant. The tall stems & the pouch(love it or hate it!) of parvis have it's own appeal. And the henrys, charlies, druryi, trigrinum, I can't resist them! True slipper addict here!


----------



## lepetitmartien (May 8, 2013)

Brachy only.


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2013)

Is nobody feeling sorry for the poor complex hybrids. Even though they are not my favourite (by a long way), I have to be honest, a good cmplex is not good, it is GREAT! The problem is that out of ten flasks, only 5 plants are good, and if the cross was well concieved, one is great. big rewards, large investment in compost!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 8, 2013)

I know there are some complex lovers on ST. Where are they? And what you say about complexes is true. I usually don't buy one unless I see it in bloom.


----------



## papheteer (May 24, 2013)

Parvis, especially the primaries get my vote. I love brachys too!


----------



## fibre (May 24, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Is nobody feeling sorry for the poor complex hybrids. ...



It's me!

The *white Complex* (and the green ones, of course) 

But to be honest: my very most loved Paph is P. niveum. (and a lot of other Brachys - ähm *ALL* other *Brachys*!!!) 
Oh, I forgot P. helenae! .. and fairrieanum! ...and ...


----------



## Trithor (May 24, 2013)

I always tend to vote the underdog, but unfortunately I voted multi's, when in reality I think I should have voted complex whites and pinks. Possibly because I only seem to see multi's on the forum, would love to see a few complex paphs as well. Perhaps out of fashion?


----------



## eggshells (May 24, 2013)

Where does the canhii fall under?


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 3, 2013)

Which ones are which LOL? I like lowii, haynaldianum, charlesworthii... Are they subgenus? I also really like the Parvis.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Can I vote again!? 
Here, for your info. 
http://www.slipperorchids.info/


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Eric now I really can't decide lol


----------

